# I love Synthroid!



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi All - I posted a while back that I was "feeling strange again." I just have to throw out a statement for those struggling today that you HAVE to listen to your own body. My endocrinologist insisted when I was feeling anxious and crying that it could not be my thyroid, as my labs had been perfect 2 weeks before I called. Luckily, my PCP (who is amazing) tested it and I'd gone hyper again. These doctors that think that this is a "one size fits all" kind of disease to manage are nuts! Most people adjust to a dosage at 12 weeks, (which is when my labs were perfect, and I was feeling good) and I now know that I continue to adjust to increases/decreases for 14-15 weeks.

Also, I know that there are some different opinions on taking the generic (levothyroxine) vs. the name brand Synthroid. The last time my PCP changed my dose, he switched me to the name brand, and I can tell a HUGE difference taking the name brand. While it isn't perfect yet, the brain fog has lifted and I feel generally fine - even when my labs were good on levo, I felt fine, but still had some slight brain fog and general tiredness. I will not take levothyroxine again - I'll happily pay the extra money for the name brand.

Point being, I don't care what anyone says, I feel much better on name brand Synthroid than the generic. My fingers are crossed that this continues, and I no longer see above-mentioned endocrinologist that wouldn't run labs when I felt symptoms. My (amazine) PCP referred me to a new endocrinologist who I have an appointment with in August. I'm hoping that I keep feeling this good, but at least I know it's possible. 

Listen to your gut instinct, and don't take no from any doctor. A good one will listen and work with you when you feel symptoms. My PCP doctor is so great that he personally called endocrinologists he thought highly of, described my case to them and chose which one he thought could continue helping me in managing my case. I'm hoping to have a baby in the future, so he wanted to be sure I was working with someone good so that my meds would be managed well during a pregnancy. Even though I feel good now, he's a good enough doctor to seek the advice of a specialist, and send me there too.

One year ago I thought my life was over, and I have hit (BIG) bumps in the road along the way, but things are looking up. Yesterday was a little hard, but today is good so far. Anyway, I just thought I'd share my progress, everyone on this board is so helpful and it's makes such a big difference to know that others are dealing with something similar. We aren't crazy, we have thyroid problems!!! :tongue0013:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> Hi All - I posted a while back that I was "feeling strange again." I just have to throw out a statement for those struggling today that you HAVE to listen to your own body. My endocrinologist insisted when I was feeling anxious and crying that it could not be my thyroid, as my labs had been perfect 2 weeks before I called. Luckily, my PCP (who is amazing) tested it and I'd gone hyper again. These doctors that think that this is a "one size fits all" kind of disease to manage are nuts! Most people adjust to a dosage at 12 weeks, (which is when my labs were perfect, and I was feeling good) and I now know that I continue to adjust to increases/decreases for 14-15 weeks.
> 
> Also, I know that there are some different opinions on taking the generic (levothyroxine) vs. the name brand Synthroid. The last time my PCP changed my dose, he switched me to the name brand, and I can tell a HUGE difference taking the name brand. While it isn't perfect yet, the brain fog has lifted and I feel generally fine - even when my labs were good on levo, I felt fine, but still had some slight brain fog and general tiredness. I will not take levothyroxine again - I'll happily pay the extra money for the name brand.
> 
> ...


It is sooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from an old friend and especially one that is doing so well.

Synthroid is a very very good thyroxine replacement and many respond very well to it so I am glad you are one of the "many!"

Thank you for letting others share in your experience and hard won knowledge!










PS: Even if we did not have thyroid disease; some days are just plain hard!


----------

